# Random Notation of my Current Commission



## Rodney Money (Nov 4, 2017)

Random bits of music, sometimes having way too much fun experimenting with the sheet music, of different sections of the trumpet concerto I've been working on. The final version will be in the readable Maestro font.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 4, 2017)

Some more:


----------

